# "Real" Jambalaya!



## tbrtt1 (Sep 10, 2016)

The "real" part is a little ribbing for my Crecent City friends. 

Probably not well known outside of Louisiana, there are actually 2 main variations of Jambalaya in the Pelican State. Red and brown. The main difference is the use of tomatoes. There are some other differences too, but tomatoes is the main divider. Since New Orleans is a famous city frequented by many tourists every year most people think jambalaya is red and has tomatoes in it and andouille and shrimp or even crawfish, or God forbid something like alligator or nutria. However, head west on I-10 toward Baton Rouge and you will discover a very different version of jambalaya. Those of us from the south central area of the state, in and around Baton Rouge, call this version the "real" jambalaya. It is brown and would never, ever in a million years be in the same zip code with tomatoes. 

Now, I am only kidding when I say brown is the "real" jambalaya, but only a little. We are passionate about jambalaya where I come from. 

*For starters, we pronounce it j*u*mbalaya. Don't ask me why, we just do. Its a U sound not an A sound. Not jam but jum. 

* The jambalaya epicenter is a little town immediately east of Baton Rouge called Gonzales, Louisiana. This is where the Jambalaya Festival is held every year in late May. 

*Brown Jambalaya is truly an art to cook. In fact, participants in the Jambalaya festival have to choose from the same ingredients: Chicken, yellow onions, green onions, garlic, bell peppers, celery, red pepper, black pepper, salt and cooking oil. You don't have to use all of them but you must use from this. You must use a cast iron pot and THE HEAT IS FROM A WOOD FIRE. This is not a contest you do just for kicks. These folks are dead serious about it. 

Well, I had the envie (pronounced auhvee) for some jambalaya today and I remembered to take some pics to share. Now, I am not a good jambalaya cooker but it is fun and every now and again I get it right. 

Festival Jambalaya only has chicken as the meat. But everywhere else we use chicken, sausage and often pork. I ended up using all the pork butt for some Italian sausage I made this morning so I just used chicken and sausage. 

I start by browning about a pound of cut up chicken thighs. Proper browning of the meat to achieve a gratin, where the meat sticks a little bit to the bottom of the pot. This is vitally important as this gives jambalaya its distinctive flavor and its brown color. 













IMG_4890.JPG



__ tbrtt1
__ Sep 10, 2016






The trick is getting lots of gratin but not scorching the meat:













IMG_4893.JPG



__ tbrtt1
__ Sep 10, 2016






This is good stuff on the bottom. I've seen better gratin but this will work 













IMG_4894.JPG



__ tbrtt1
__ Sep 10, 2016






Now to brown the sausage. Not too much on the sausage as it will burn easier.













IMG_4895.JPG



__ tbrtt1
__ Sep 10, 2016






Now the onions, green onions, bell pepper and garlic and a little parsley: 













IMG_4896.JPG



__ tbrtt1
__ Sep 10, 2016






As the veggies sweat they will deglaze the gratin. 













IMG_4897.JPG



__ tbrtt1
__ Sep 10, 2016






 As the gratin loosens it will turn everything nice and dark. This is where the color will come from.













IMG_4898.JPG



__ tbrtt1
__ Sep 10, 2016






Most of the grating is off the bottom and incorporated into the veggies. 













IMG_4899.JPG



__ tbrtt1
__ Sep 10, 2016






Now we add the meat and some stock: 













IMG_4900.JPG



__ tbrtt1
__ Sep 10, 2016






Let it simmer for 15- 20 or so:













IMG_4901.JPG



__ tbrtt1
__ Sep 10, 2016






Then get it to a hard rolling boil and add the rice. This is important since you want it to come to a boil again ASAP after the rice. This will make the rice "pop", where it actually splits at the seam later as it cooks. Let it roll without a lid until it it starts to gain bulk and absorb the stock. I let it go a little longer after this pic and then put on the lid and cut the fire down to barely on. 













IMG_4902.JPG



__ tbrtt1
__ Sep 10, 2016






Don't touch it for 20-30 minutes. If you have a lot in the pot leave it closer to 30. No peaking.













IMG_4903.JPG



__ tbrtt1
__ Sep 10, 2016






After 20 minutes or so you need to turn the rice. Do not scrape the bottom. Gently get the rice toward the bottom to trade places with the rice at the top. If there is still some liquid put on the lid and let it go another 10 minutes on super low heat then check it again. Then put the top on and take it off the flame let it set for at least 15 minutes. 

If there is no liquid left when you turn the rice, then put the lid on and let set for at least 15 minutes. Longer is better. 

After 20 minutes and a turn.:













IMG_4907.JPG



__ tbrtt1
__ Sep 10, 2016


















IMG_4908.JPG



__ tbrtt1
__ Sep 10, 2016






Just about ready to eat. Some of the rice has split, a good sign. It should be most of the grains but I am not complaining. This jambalaya came out good. Like I said, I'm  a so-so jambalaya cooker but the Gods smiled on me today. 













IMG_4909.JPG



__ tbrtt1
__ Sep 10, 2016


----------



## mike5051 (Sep 11, 2016)

That looks "Real" good!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Mike


----------



## moikel (Sep 11, 2016)

I love the regionality of this dish. I can see it is a relative of paella but it's own deal .


----------



## smokin monkey (Sep 11, 2016)

Great thread!

I have made this several times, but not for a long time.

This has reminded me to try the "Real" deal!

Points!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 11, 2016)

Great thread!

The jambalaya looks fantastic!

Time to get the cast iron out!

Point!

Al


----------



## gearjammer (Sep 11, 2016)

Thank You for the how to on this, it sure looks good to me.

Do you put any spices in it or is it just as it is?

Either way I'm going for it.

Points to you, Sir.

 Ed


----------



## wade (Sep 11, 2016)

That looks really good. I will give it a try over the next day or so. Any recommendations on the type of stock to use?


----------



## cajuncpo (Sep 11, 2016)

This looks great! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Ya got me hankering for some Louisiana food now...!!! Looks like I'm going to have to drag a pound or so of some of my homemade Boudin 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  out of the freezer for lunch, while I'm letting a couple pounds of my homemade Andouille and Tasso defrost along with some chicken thighs.  Tonight we're gonna make us a batch of this jambalaya. Thanks for the nudge...

Incidentally, back when we were growing up in South-Central Louisiana (that's the Acadiana / Cajun Country region of Louisiana for you non-Southerner types out there), jambalaya to us was all the leftovers in the reefer mixed together in a pot, heated thoroughly, then served with rice.

Bill


----------



## stokensmoke (Sep 11, 2016)

What was the stock to rice ratio?


----------



## tbrtt1 (Sep 11, 2016)

Moikel said:


> I love the regionality of this dish. I can see it is a relative of paella but it's own deal .


It is generally accepted that it evolved from the Spaniards and their paella. Because saffron threads were difficult to obtain in the new world tomatoes were used to get the coloring. The further west you go in Louisiana the less tomatoes are used in general and the cuisine becomes less creole and more cajun. So to have the brown jambalaya evolve west of The Big Easy was natural. 


Gearjammer said:


> Thank You for the how to on this, it sure looks good to me.
> 
> Do you put any spices in it or is it just as it is?
> 
> ...


I use basic seasoning's like Tony's or something similar. Brown jambalaya is not typically very spicy. While it may appear to be a robust dish the flavors from the gratin and combination of ingredients are subtle and don't lend themselves well to heavy spices. Tabasco or other hot sauces can really alter the flavor. Black, white and cayenne are you best bet for getting spice in the dish. 


Wade said:


> That looks really good. I will give it a try over the next day or so. Any recommendations on the type of stock to use?


I used store bought and a combination of beef and chicken. Some folks just use water. Don't vibe afraid the get the stock salty as you will need it when the rice comes in. 


stokensmoke said:


> What was the stock to rice ratio?


On small batches like that I use a nearly 2 parts stock to 1 part rice. I use ~ 1lb of meat to 1 cup of uncooked rice. 

Not sure if this is allowed, *but if the mods say so I will post a spreadsheet* that has an exhaustive amount of ratio formulations and tips and tricks. I didn't make it and can't remember where I acquired it. But it is a fantastic reference. Mods let me know.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Sep 11, 2016)

I was whistling Hank Williams "Jambalaya" the whole time I was reading this post!

Looks real good! I appreciate the tips as I am not a good jambalaya cook either. In fact, I can't cook rice at all. Might have to give this a whirl since I have some extra Andouille sausage in the fridge..


----------



## betaboy (Sep 11, 2016)

A yum! I recently started watching a cajun chef work his magic and it always looks good. Ingredients are good, I am just imagining the flavors. This winter I do believe I'll be trying some of this stuff.

Mighty fine dish you have there!!!


----------



## b-one (Sep 11, 2016)

Looks great, I don't need no tomatoes in mine and would gladly eat a dish of yours!:biggrin:


----------



## weev (Sep 11, 2016)

Wow looks amazing


----------



## bdskelly (Sep 12, 2016)

Very Nice Jamba.  Are you using long grain or short? I didn't see a bay leaf... LOL

Point

Brian













PA250002.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Oct 25, 2014


----------



## tbrtt1 (Sep 12, 2016)

BDSkelly said:


> Very Nice Jamba.  Are you using long grain or short? I didn't see a bay leaf... LOL
> Point
> Brian
> 
> ...



Mahatma Long Grain. A good quality rice is paramount, as you could imagine. 

I don't use bay leaf. Though I had a little parsley in he veggies seasonings, I'm not going for an herby flavor. In a creole jambalaya it would be great. I'm not saying you can't use it in a Cajun brown jambalaya, I don't.


----------



## disco (Sep 15, 2016)

Great post. I learned a lot and have been inspired!

Points

Disco


----------



## smokingpiney (Sep 15, 2016)

When I lived in Lafayette, LA, I saw a mix of brown and red. I prefer the brown.

I sure miss all of that great food.....


----------



## bfilipowski (Sep 15, 2016)

Do you eventually scrape the bottom before serving or is this saved for the cook to enjoy in private?


----------



## bbqwillie (Sep 15, 2016)

Having lived in New Iberia for a number of years, that looks delicious. Boy I miss the food down there.


----------



## tbrtt1 (Sep 15, 2016)

bfilipowski said:


> Do you eventually scrape the bottom before serving or is this saved for the cook to enjoy in private?



It depends on how close to burnt the rice on the bottom is. If it is actually burnt it will permeate the whole batch. It usually singes pretty good and is not desirable to eat. If you don't get any rice stuck on the bottom you probably didn't get the pot hot enough to get it back to a boil fast enough after putting the rice in to make the rice pop (whew, long sentence). In other words you want the stock and meat at a hard roll when you put the rice in and this inevitably makes the rice stick to the bottom and slightly scorch. So we don't scrape the bottom after we cover it and cook the rice a bit in case there are some burnt grains of rice. One burnt grain losened from the bottom can ruin the whole batch.


----------



## wade (Sep 18, 2016)

tbrtt1 said:


> Not sure if this is allowed, *but if the mods say so I will post a spreadsheet* that has an exhaustive amount of ratio formulations and tips and tricks. I didn't make it and can't remember where I acquired it. But it is a fantastic reference. Mods let me know.


Please post the speadsheet as it would be very helpful


----------



## tbrtt1 (Sep 18, 2016)

Wade said:


> Please post the speadsheet as it would be very helpful


Cool. Here it is. It is a bit complex but I typically use the Classic tab to get the basic rice to liquid to meat ratios. It was originally posted for public consumption so have at it. I just wanted to make sure there were no issues with this forum's rules.


----------



## bdskelly (Sep 18, 2016)

tbrtt1 said:


> Cool. Here it is. It is a bit complex but I typically use the Classic tab to get the basic rice to liquid to meat ratios. It was originally posted for public consumption so have at it. I just wanted to make sure there were no issues with this forum's rules.


Pretty handy little chart. Thanks for the post.

Brian


----------



## wade (Sep 19, 2016)

Thanks for the chart it looks very useful.

I had some chicken thighs and some polish sausage that I made a month or so in the freezer and so made your Jambalaya last night following your picture step by step. It tasted as good as your pictures looked 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Thanks.


----------



## tc fish bum (Sep 19, 2016)

can I do that with rabbit? its so delicate it seems a nice match.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 19, 2016)

Nice job...I worked with an expert Chef in Regional American Cuisine with his focus on SouthWest. He made both Red and Brown for a comparison for our students. The Brown is my choice for the rich deep smooth flavor without the acid bite of the Tomato...JJ


----------



## tbrtt1 (Sep 19, 2016)

Wade said:


> Thanks for the chart it looks very useful.
> 
> I had some chicken thighs and some polish sausage that I made a month or so in the freezer and so made your Jambalaya last night following your picture step by step. It tasted as good as your pictures looked
> 
> ...


Awesome, glad it turned out good. My plan is to spread the gospel of the cajun brown jambalaya to the world!  


tc fish bum said:


> can I do that with rabbit? its so delicate it seems a nice match.


I don't see why not. I like you thinking and I love rabbit. 


Chef JimmyJ said:


> Nice job...I worked with an expert Chef in Regional American Cuisine with his focus on SouthWest. He made both Red and Brown for a comparison for our students. The Brown is my choice for the rich deep smooth flavor without the acid bite of the Tomato...JJ


Once you get a good dose of brown jambalaya your hooked for life.


----------



## cecil (Sep 19, 2016)

Being from Gonzales (The Jambalaya Capitol fo the World) i love it when someone sets the world straight about how to cook a real jambalaya. There was a post this morning about hoe yo prepare real cajun jambalaya only he used tomatoes in it. I replied that no real cajun would ever be caught dead with tomatoes in their jambalaya. A good friend and I (who is now passed away) uesed to cook for groupps in a forty gallon pot over a wood fire. Haven't cooked a big one since he left us. You cok yours basically the same as i do except i only use onions and no peppers, I put green peppers after it is cooked for garnish. I also brown the sausage first and brown the pork in the sausage oil. I cooked a small one the other day on a last minute whim and didn't have enough black pepper and salt so I used only Tony's seasoning. Came out great.

By the way I have a sister who lives in the Woodlands in Windsor Lake Subdivision.


----------



## cecil (Sep 19, 2016)

Cecil said:


> Being from Gonzales (The Jambalaya Capitol fo the World) i love it when someone sets the world straight about how to cook a real jambalaya. There was a post this morning about hoe yo prepare real cajun jambalaya only he used tomatoes in it. I replied that no real cajun would ever be caught dead with tomatoes in their jambalaya. A good friend and I (who is now passed away) uesed to cook for groupps in a forty gallon pot over a wood fire. Haven't cooked a big one since he left us. You cok yours basically the same as i do except i only use onions and no peppers, I put green peppers after it is cooked for garnish. I also brown the sausage first and brown the pork in the sausage oil. I cooked a small one the other day on a last minute whim and didn't have enough black pepper and salt so I used only Tony's seasoning. Came out great.
> 
> By the way I have a sister who lives in the Woodlands in Windsor Lake Subdivision.


The post on how to cook real Cajun Jambalaya was on Face book not this forum.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 19, 2016)

I like the the brown jambalaya. If I want to have it in my neck of therapies I have to make it. Everything over here on the Left Coast is ketchup based with everything under the sun it. All hippy gypy yuppie upitty upitty!


----------



## tbrtt1 (Sep 19, 2016)

Cecil said:


> Being from Gonzales (The Jambalaya Capitol fo the World) i love it when someone sets the world straight about how to cook a real jambalaya. There was a post this morning about hoe yo prepare real cajun jambalaya only he used tomatoes in it. I replied that no real cajun would ever be caught dead with tomatoes in their jambalaya. A good friend and I (who is now passed away) uesed to cook for groupps in a forty gallon pot over a wood fire. Haven't cooked a big one since he left us. You cok yours basically the same as i do except i only use onions and no peppers, I put green peppers after it is cooked for garnish. I also brown the sausage first and brown the pork in the sausage oil. I cooked a small one the other day on a last minute whim and didn't have enough black pepper and salt so I used only Tony's seasoning. Came out great.
> 
> By the way I have a sister who lives in the Woodlands in Windsor Lake Subdivision.


Ha Ha Ha, my Sister-In-Law has a cousin that won the Jambalaya Cook Off one year. Her family will call the police if you have a tomato in the house while you cook a jambalaya. You may appreciate this: red jambalaya was always referred to as French Settlement Jambalaya! (French Settlement is a Village roughly a few miles north east of Gonzales for those not from the area). As in, "mais cher, dey make dat damn French Settlement jambalaya, yuck." Plus, tomatoes aint good for the cast iron anyway. 

Also, tell em all how we don't put tomatoes in our Gumbo either. Tomatoes are for spaghetti, sauce piquant and a little bit in étouffée and dats about it, (I'm exaggerating a bit, but not much).

P.S. Most of the folks I know brown the pork or chicken first since it seems harder to brown. But I may try the sausage first. Can't hurt.


----------



## palladini (Sep 19, 2016)

I so think I am going to have to get one of those Cast Iron Pots and make this dish, it does look so good!


----------



## gregor (Sep 20, 2016)

Wow, this looks amazing.  I think I have a cast iron pot somewhere....


----------



## tbrtt1 (Sep 20, 2016)

Palladini said:


> I so think I am going to have to get one of those Cast Iron Pots and make this dish, it does look so good!






gregor said:


> Wow, this looks amazing.  I think I have a cast iron pot somewhere....



It does require a cast iron pot to make authentic jambalaya. It's a good excuse to get one if you don't have one. If you have never had a cast iron pot, you have been missing out. I cook all my gumbos, etiuffees, jambalayas, pot roasts, any and all rice and gravy dishe (pork shops, chicken, gravy steaks) since it's a roux making machine. I have 3 of various sizes plus a skillet.


----------



## dparker (Sep 20, 2016)

I just used my Lodge 7 qt as a fryer on Sunday and was thinking that I don't pull it out of the cabinet often enough...and here you've gone and given me a good excuse to do so.  I'm in Northeast TX, but I do make a mean shrimp gumbo for someone on this side of the border.  I guess I could try my hand at jambalaya  (I'm with you on the no tomatoes thing).

Now, someone let me know when the "real chili" debate starts. ;)


----------



## bena (Sep 20, 2016)

That looks tasty thanks for the thread!  Now to decide whether to look into a jambalaya cooker setup or just use my cast iron deep skillet.


----------



## tbrtt1 (Sep 20, 2016)

BenA said:


> That looks tasty thanks for the thread!  Now to decide whether to look into a jambalaya cooker setup or just use my cast iron deep skillet.



All ya need is a7-9 quart cast iron Dutch Oven. You can get em at Acadamy for ~ $50 or so.


----------



## sundown farms (Sep 24, 2016)

Drive through there 4-5 times a year. Great to understand the difference.Been working on smoking pork for tasso. Any advice would be appreciated?


----------



## timberjet (Sep 24, 2016)

Awesome. Now tell me if I am wrong but would that actually make three types of jumbalaya? Brown, red and creole? Please elaborate. Thanks for the great post.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 24, 2016)

I was so inspired by this post, I made a batch yesterday with 1/4" Sliced CSRs. I browned the meat then the veg. I added Chix Broth and the Pork and simmered 30 minutes. I added the Sausage, simmered 15 minutes and added the Rice. 25 minutes later and we were good to go. The family all enjoyed the meal and the Pork was super tender. Two of the kids that had the Tomato based style commented they liked the brown version better...JJ


----------



## tbrtt1 (Sep 25, 2016)

timberjet said:


> Awesome. Now tell me if I am wrong but would that actually make three types of jumbalaya? Brown, red and creole? Please elaborate. Thanks for the great post.


Creole would be considered red.

BTW, the term Creole has taken on many, many different meanings over the centuries. In today's parlance it seems to have taken on a sort of mixed race, New Orleanian type of inference. Derived from the Spanish term Croillo, it was originally used to designate those spaniards born in the new world vs Spain it then became to incorporate someone in New Orleans that was of either Spanish or French lineage born in Nouvelle Orleans. Then from there it was used to describe someone of both French and Spanish mixed. From there it gets a little murky but eventually bastardized to where it is today. 

But I digress. Do an inter webs search and you will find all sorts of history on the term.


----------



## tbrtt1 (Sep 25, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I was so inspired by this post, I made a batch yesterday with 1/4" Sliced CSRs. I browned the meat then the veg. I added Chix Broth and the Pork and simmered 30 minutes. I added the Sausage, simmered 15 minutes and added the Rice. 25 minutes later and we were good to go. The family all enjoyed the meal and the Pork was super tender. Two of the kids that had the Tomato based style commented they liked the brown version better...JJ


Awesome! Converts. My plan is working.


----------



## tbrtt1 (Sep 25, 2016)

Sundown Farms said:


> Drive through there 4-5 times a year. Great to understand the difference.Been working on smoking pork for tasso. Any advice would be appreciated?


I never did Tasso myself. Do a search on this forum. I have seen several posts on here form folks that have made it. 

The tasso in Louisiana is basically ham but with a bit more seasoning and fairly smokey.


----------



## rafarmer (Sep 25, 2016)

If you don't already have it, go and get a copy of Micheal Ruhlman & Brian Polcyn's book Charcuterie the Craft of Salting, Smoking & Curing. I have used their recipe for Tasso (cold smoked) several time and it has always been awesome plus it is a great book on the craft of curing meat. After using their recipe for corned beef I will never buy a store brand again, way simple and way way way BETTER,

RAF


----------



## terryd (Sep 25, 2016)

I'm in the simmering stage of some jambalaya as we speak.  This just really peaked my interest so we devoted to make a batch.  Just winging quantities and used Anaheim peppers instead of greens (we're not big green pepper fans).  Adding rice in about 5 min so we'll see how we fare!


----------



## terryd (Sep 25, 2016)

Turned out great!  New family recipe for sure!


----------



## tbrtt1 (Sep 25, 2016)

TerryD said:


> Turned out great! New family recipe for sure!


Awesome. More converts!


----------



## terryd (Sep 26, 2016)

tbrtt1 said:


> Awesome. More converts!



I think I need to use a higher broth:rice ratio.  I did a 2:1 but it seemed to dry out fast and I didn't get the full last setting time in.  The rice was also not completely done.  I think an extra cup of broth, at least, and the extra settling time would have been needed.  We'll know next time and try it again next month!


----------



## cecil (Sep 26, 2016)

TerryD said:


> I think I need to use a higher broth:rice ratio. I did a 2:1 but it seemed to dry out fast and I didn't get the full last setting time in. The rice was also not completely done. I think an extra cup of broth, at least, and the extra settling time would have been needed. We'll know next time and try it again next month!


I would not use an extra cup. Maybe a little bit more. You run the risk of having a mushy jambalaya.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 26, 2016)

Also before adding extra liquid, no more than 1/2 Cup,  make sure your pot seals well and the heat is very low. I make A LOT of Rice in just what the kids call the magic rice pot.  Some 50 years old, Aluminum, dented to crap but a very tight lid. Any amount of rice, water 1" over the surface, bring to boil, cover, turn heat as low as it will go, 20 minute simmer and 20 minute rest...Perfect every time. Jamblaya has different proportions but the cooking procedure is similar...JJ


----------



## terryd (Sep 26, 2016)

I may have to find a different pot then.  The one I used has a vent home and the lid doesn't seal up well.  May be time to pony up and buy a Dutch oven.


----------



## sundown farms (Jan 16, 2017)

@tbrtt1  Been driving across LA from Houston to Mobile for many years and always enjoy the food and learning new things about the history. Thanks for your lesson in red vs brown jambalaya. I guess the Mods did not like the idea of your posting the spreadsheet so could you PM it to me? It sounds like a great resource.


----------



## alexy (Jan 22, 2017)

recipe looks perfect!


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 22, 2017)

Yummmm.... I love Jambalaya..  I so miss southern / cajun food..... An I don't have all the ingredients to make it here. Guess I'm going shopping.....  Thx for the lesson tbrtt1. When the time comes for our ride south that was one of our planned stops. So I am looking forward to trying all the different foods I can. That is one of them.


----------



## tbrtt1 (Jan 23, 2017)

Sundown Farms said:


> @tbrtt1
> Been driving across LA from Houston to Mobile for many years and always enjoy the food and learning new things about the history. Thanks for your lesson in red vs brown jambalaya. I guess the Mods did not like the idea of your posting the spreadsheet so could you PM it to me? It sounds like a great resource.



Hey Sundown,

Sorry for the delay. I travel a ton for work and get behind on things like this. Check post #26 in this thread. I think the sheet is still there. They were fine with posting it. If not let me know and I will PM this weekend when I get home to my personal laptop.


----------



## tbrtt1 (Jan 23, 2017)

AB Canuck said:


> Yummmm.... I love Jambalaya..  I so miss southern / cajun food..... An I don't have all the ingredients to make it here. Guess I'm going shopping.....  Thx for the lesson tbrtt1. When the time comes for our ride south that was one of our planned stops. So I am looking forward to trying all the different foods I can. That is one of them.



The good thing about "real" jambalaya is that you don't need any special ingredients.


----------



## sundown farms (Jan 23, 2017)

@tbrtt1- I found it...should have looked harder. Looking forward to trying it. Being a spreadsheet kinda guy I can say that it is a work of art.


----------



## cecil (Jan 27, 2017)

If you happen to be traveling through South Louisiana on Memorial Day weekenr sto in Gonzales (The Jambalaya Capitol of the World). That is when we hold our Jambalaya festival. Lots of good fun, music, and of course good jambalaya. Hope to see you there.


----------

